# EVOC Training



## titmouse (Feb 2, 2013)

What does the training consist of? I read a bit online but it was rather vague. What is else to expect?


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Depends on the company or organization putting it on. I've had one as lame as watching a video...and another that was 2 full days of classroom and behind the wheel exercises.

My current company had a 2 day course. First full day was the classroom component (dos and don'ts of emergent and non-emergent driving, pivot points on the vehicles, laws, company policies, couple of videos/pictures of ambulance wrecks, etc.) The second day consisted of actual behind the wheel excersises. There were 5 stations each with a different task (some more challenging than others). Examples of these tasks were serpentine (while driving forward and in reverse), emergent braking in a confined space (diminishing lanes exercise), 6-point turn (making tight turns into tight spaces in one movement), partner backing, etc. Actually a lot of fun.

Like I said, it depends on the company. Either way it's not that easy to fail. If you're used to driving large vehicles then the behind the wheel portion should be pretty easy. If you've been driving a rice rocket your whole life, the driving tests may be a little "interesting" but you get the hang of it. Instructors usually give you plenty of tips and help.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 3, 2013)

One company was an hour online self study then heres the keys.  Another folloed nfpa 1002 which is driver operator standard.  So a day or so of rules regs safety.  Then practice and a "rodeo" where we drove around the course specified by the nfpa standard.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 4, 2013)

We watched that AMR evoc video. The dude with the nerdy glasses almost put me to sleep lol


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 4, 2013)

titmouse said:


> We watched that AMR evoc video. The dude with the nerdy glasses almost put me to sleep lol


Ah yes...a classic!


----------



## titmouse (Feb 4, 2013)

That was some heavy memtal stuff dude


----------



## CFal (Feb 4, 2013)

I just drove the ambulance around for an hour than the guy teaching me had me gun it to 60 and pull into a truck turnoff and slam the brakes.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 4, 2013)

That what I am doing tomorrow


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm doing EVOC tomorrow as well


----------



## titmouse (Feb 5, 2013)

EVOC acquired!!


----------



## titmouse (Feb 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I'm doing EVOC tomorrow as well



how did you do??


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 5, 2013)

I passed but I struggled a lot more than I thought I would. 1 year of bad habits made learning their way a bit more difficult. I had trouble with reversing the way they wanted and shuffle steering.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I passed but I struggled a lot more than I thought I would. 1 year of bad habits made learning their way a bit more difficult. I had trouble with reversing the way they wanted and shuffle steering.



Long as you passed.  

EVOC courses are fun. Last one I helped with we raced to see who could do it the fastest.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 5, 2013)

My company does not require any formalized driver training, this I find scary. I had to take the time to teach myself with a willing partner and an some empty streets.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I passed but I struggled a lot more than I thought I would. 1 year of bad habits made learning their way a bit more difficult. I had trouble with reversing the way they wanted and shuffle steering.



Then once you get out into the field the first thing I was told was "we don't do the shuffle steering crap here" haha


----------



## titmouse (Feb 5, 2013)

Lol that stuff useless when trying to regain skid control in crown vic going over 30 mph


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 5, 2013)

The "Road Safety" device they have on the ambulances in San Bernardino county don't sound like a good time either. A little black box that keeps track of everything the driver does.

All in all though, I still learned quite a bit from EVOC and all the instructors were super cool and extremely patient.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> The "Road Safety" device they have on the ambulances in San Bernardino county don't sound like a good time either. A little black box that keeps track of everything the driver does.
> 
> All in all though, I still learned quite a bit from EVOC and all the instructors were super cool and extremely patient.



Every little thing you do gets recorded. Go to fast and you get points. Brake to hard and you get points. Turn to hard and points. Don't press a button when backing up and points.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 5, 2013)

It certainly doesn't sound like a good time that's for sure.


----------



## EpiEMS (Feb 5, 2013)

firefite said:


> Every little thing you do gets recorded. Go to fast and you get points. Brake to hard and you get points. Turn to hard and points. Don't press a button when backing up and points.



Does it work, though? At least, insofar as disincentivising poor driving behaviors?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Does it work, though? At least, insofar as disincentivising poor driving behaviors?



I honestly have no clue. I've heard from EMT students doing their ride outs that the driving with road safety was actually worse then without it. 

Personally I think it's more if a CYA for the company. No one pushes the black button when backing up = no one spotting = violation if policy which could lead to people getting fired. 

But once again I have no actual proof of anything. I've never had road safety. Our version of the road safety system is 1-800 How's My Driving bumper stickers.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 5, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> The "Road Safety" device they have on the ambulances in San Bernardino county don't sound like a good time either. A little black box that keeps track of everything the driver does.
> 
> All in all though, I still learned quite a bit from EVOC and all the instructors were super cool and extremely patient.



I've driven with a variation of this system for 9+ years. It's not that bad. 

The smoother you drive the less it will pick up. It's really not that bad. 

For us there is a formula using miles driven and the counts received and it scores us 1-10. Minimum to maintain is a 6. Also our Reverses aren't used punitively, they just factor in as a count on the score.


----------



## CFal (Feb 6, 2013)

titmouse said:


> EVOC acquired!!



what did you have to do for it?


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 6, 2013)

Driver's Safety is interesting. At first it's super annoying but you learn to zone it out. Out my way the company does not really use the data unless you get in a wreck. Honestly, some of the units are so terribly configured that if you even make any sort of turn it starts clicking at you.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 6, 2013)

CFal said:


> what did you have to do for it?



Six point turn, converging lanes, forward and reverse snake between cones, code 3 run through the entire course and after that skid control with Crown Vics. For the 6 point and snake we used the type 2 and converging lanes a type 3.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Had a bit of a hard time getting used to ABS on the type 3 but ended up loving the braking response that it provides and passed everything on the second time. If you're doing it for the first do not get intimidated by the size of the rigs.


----------



## CFal (Feb 6, 2013)

yeah, I didn't have to do any of that


----------



## Hunter (Feb 6, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Six point turn, converging lanes, forward and reverse snake between cones, code 3 run through the entire course and after that skid control with Crown Vics. For the 6 point and snake we used the type 2 and converging lanes a type 3.



Didn't get the apparatus?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 6, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Lol that stuff useless when trying to regain skid control in crown vic going over 30 mph



It's good for driving oversized ambulances like the one at joe dimagio and all childrens hospital. Makes the ride in the back a lot smoother.


----------

